
Ask HN: What do you think of the Dart language? - maremmano
I don&#x27;t often see submissions related to this language with the exception of a few posts about FLUTTER. I am starting to use it now and would like to have a general opinion about the language. Especially if you have previous experience with similar more established languages.<p>Thank you very much for your help.
======
austincheney
Dart is OOP and class based. That makes not want to spend time with it. I am
not a fan of class based applications.

~~~
colesantiago
why?

~~~
austincheney
Complexity.

[https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-
Easy/](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy/)

The goal of class based OOP is extension. When something is extended you then
have the original and an extended derivative. What was one is now two, or
more. That might be easy, but it certainly is complex. Complexity is to make
many.

I prefer simplicity and predictability.

~~~
non-entity
I take it you're unemployed then?

~~~
austincheney
I’ve never had trouble finding work as a senior software engineer, but
currently I’ve managed to escape the nonsense.

I have found from working in Java heavy industries that people most reliant on
OOP tend be school educated developers with little or no capacity for self
education. These tend to be the developers most concerned with job security.
Very few (almost none) self-taught developers I’ve known openly embrace OOP as
their preferred paradigm.

High insecurity among software developers is why I’ve grown to dislike writing
software in the corporate world and why I was happy to accept a management
opportunity doing something unrelated.

